# ESPN Stream Closed Captioning



## Nelson2009 (Mar 21, 2009)

does anyone notice there is no CC when you streaming to iPad or Airplay on Tivo app? I'm wondering ESPN change their video format ? I couldn't get anyone their sport display CC. Other channels work fine expect for ESPN weird.


----------



## Nelson2009 (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok EPSN caption working with latest Tivo app update and iOS 9. Captioning only work in iPad . If you want to do airplay on Apple TV it doesn't display captioning only to see caption use mirroring apple tv


----------



## jfharrison (Dec 31, 2006)

Closed captioning is *always* on now on my iPad iOS 9.0.2 & latest Tivo app.

Turning it off on screen or in settings does not work.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

jfharrison said:


> Closed captioning is *always* on now on my iPad iOS 9.0.2 & latest Tivo app.
> 
> Turning it off on screen or in settings does not work.


Workaround for the CC bug: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10639121#post10639121


----------



## jfharrison (Dec 31, 2006)

Suggested work around refers to Netflix & Amazon apps, neither of which I have installed and never used. In another forum someone suggested that I install these and then disable them. 

I'll see if I can make a bug report instead


----------



## hlx (Oct 4, 2008)

The workaround that worked for me was to turn off automatic close captioning in the Apple Video app.


----------



## Richdmoore (May 24, 2015)

hlx said:


> The workaround that worked for me was to turn off automatic close captioning in the Apple Video app.


Same problem, that worked for me to, but of course I would prefer to keep the setting on auto in the video app.


----------

